# natural gas convert to propane?



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

can any fireplace thats natural gas be converted to propane. Great deal in the paper but before I go buy I need to know. Also how much to convert? No model numbers etc, Please hurry before its sold


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

Are you asking about "gas logs"? If so, it can probably be converted. Unless you are familiar with the steps of converting, it is best to have it done by someone who knows how to convert. Your local propane co. should have someone who can do the conversion. Cost would vary by area. There should be a name plate on it somewhere that gives the BTU rating, this would make the conversion easier and quicker. Otherwise it would be a trial and error on selecting the correct orfice.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Call an appliance store. We converted our natural gas dryer to propane. The kit cost about $65. We did have the appliance guy come out here to install it so there was that additional charge. My hubby wisely let someone else mess with the gas.


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

yes this is a ventfree gas fireplace with logs that will heat 1800 sq feet. cant find a model number tho..
mantle and all are 150.00, its 2 yrs old.
I have been looking for one for about 8 months. Seems like a good deal but worthless if it can't be converted reasonably or at all.


----------



## cfabe (Feb 27, 2005)

Some you can convert, some you can't. Only way to find out for sure is to get the make and model number and contact the manufacturer.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

I agree----maybe.

I have a natural gas wall furnace that clearly states it cannot be converted. Expect it would get too hot but I don't know if that is the reason or not. Models were available in both gases when purchase.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Some can be converted simply by changing an orifice, and other types require an entirely different burner *and* control assembly


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I converted a gas range from natural gas to propane not too long ago. It mainly involved changing the orifice inserts and making a change to the regulator. The range came with the conversion parts and instructions. It was pretty straightforward.


----------



## mdharris68 (Sep 28, 2006)

Gas logs are generally built for the specific gas. I have installed and worked on quite a few over the last ten years and have never seen a set that was convertible. But, they are making vent free heaters now that have two regulators, two pilot assemblies and they will work with either gas. Just hook up to the correct one. I would check for that before I bought it, and if it's not duel fuel, don't waste your money.


----------



## greif (May 31, 2009)

vent free????? ilegal in alot of areas, they pump co and co2 into he house


----------



## mdharris68 (Sep 28, 2006)

greif said:


> vent free????? ilegal in alot of areas, they pump co and co2 into he house


Doesn't seem to stop them from selling them though. 

The vent free heater companies tell you that they are supposed to allow no more than 8ppm C.O. in a three hour period. They compare it to cig smoke. 

Crazy huh?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

mdharris68 said:


> Doesn't seem to stop them from selling them though.
> 
> The vent free heater companies tell you that they are supposed to allow no more than 8ppm C.O. in a three hour period. They compare it to cig smoke.
> 
> Crazy huh?


Actually, the combustion gas numbers aren't bad if it's installed in a large enough living area. You'll see a lot of people against the idea, and even see statutes & regulations against it, but you'll never see them back it up with combustion gas data.

I suggest that a few guidelines be followed though.



Provide at least 50 cubic feet of living area that can't be isolated with a door for each 1,000 btu/hour of heating capacity.
Get a heater with ODS (Oxygen Depletion Sensor).
Use a CO alarm.


----------



## Gianni (Dec 9, 2009)

mdharris68 said:


> Doesn't seem to stop them from selling them though.
> 
> The vent free heater companies tell you that they are supposed to allow no more than 8ppm C.O. in a three hour period. They compare it to cig smoke.
> 
> Crazy huh?


The instructions on the last one I looked at required a permanent opening to the outside with 100 sq inches free opening. 10"x10" before you add any grills, metal grills have a 65-75% fee air opening wooden grills a 25-30% opening.


----------



## Gianni (Dec 9, 2009)

In the 90's legislation changed mandating that appliances are only to be converted if listed by the manufacturer as convertible, or if supplied with their kit to do so.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Gianni said:


> The instructions on the last one I looked at required a permanent opening to the outside with 100 sq inches free opening. 10"x10" before you add any grills, metal grills have a 65-75% fee air opening wooden grills a 25-30% opening.


My furnace has no such instruction. We don't leave a window open and the CO alarm has never sounded.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Gianni said:


> In the 90's legislation changed mandating that appliances are only to be converted if listed by the manufacturer as convertible, or if supplied with their kit to do so.


I don't have a problem with that. I don't know how you would convert it without a kit anyway. The orifice inserts are precise.


----------



## mdharris68 (Sep 28, 2006)

This brings to my mind the fact that most gas cook stoves are vent free and no one worries about them on a three hour turkey bake or similar. My kitchen has a 6 burner with oven commercial range and it puts out about 400 ppm C.O. when the oven burner gets dirty. My house is not very tight so I don't worry about it. We have accidentally left it on overnight and we are all still kicking. I am not saying C.O. is not dangerous and should be taken lightly, but common sense should play a role in safeguarding yourself. Have appliances checked by professionals if in doubt.


----------

